# Can't unplug the psu from motherboard



## Ghosty89 (Apr 18, 2006)

So I take off my case to put a new power supply in. I unplug all the wires but the cord that connects the psu to the motherboard is stuck so freaking hard. I pulled pretty hard on it and still it didn't even wiggle, I have no idea how I can ever get it off. I looks like it has small burns on the side on the plastic at the end of the cords, don't know if that has anything to do with it but you can see a discoloration on it.

Any suggestions to get this off? I mean seriously I pulled really hard, was scared I was going to crack the motherboard so I stopped.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Did you push the little clip on the side of the plug inwards??


----------



## Ghosty89 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ya theres just that 1 clip on that 1 side, But its seriously on there really hard. I took pliers too it and couldn't get it off. They are so flush I can't stick anything to wedge them apart or anything.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The discoloration is probably a sign that the plug had a short in the plug itself and melted some of the pins to the plug. The only way to know for sure is to remove the motherboard and look on the other side of the motherboard where the jack connects. If you see burn marks on the board, chances are the motherboard will have to be replaced also.

I had several machines fail this way at work in the past. 

Yes, I know the motherboard is hard to get out still attached to the power supply.


----------



## Ghosty89 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ah man, its a POS system anyway. Probably will just get a new one. So assuming it didn't burn all the way down, what should I do? just tug the crap out of it? assuming the MB isn't screwed down anymore so it would be a bit easier to pull on it.

And more hypothetical. If it did ruin the MB, could I get the same model and use the recovery discs to get the OS back?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are dumping the old power supply get a pair of side cutters and cut the plastic away on the plug


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Did you see burn marks on the MB?

If you get the same model motherboard, the computer should boot and not have any problems. Gets a bit trickier if you use another motherboard.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

if the finger tab is broken on the otherside, your not releasing the lock lever.
might as well "back and forth" the thing at this point.


----------



## Ghosty89 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok, no burns on the other side. I had a professional look at it, he said the pin did melt together, the other sides fine, somehow it still runs. I'm just gonna drop 100$ and get the same MB and put it in there. But thanks for the help guys. 

Btw: I couldn't find the motherboard from anywhere BUT ebay so guuess I'll have to get it there unless you guys know some site thats dependable that sells oddball motherboards thats pretty old lol. 

A7N8X-LA (Explorer 2)
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00006476&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=396650


----------

